# U.S. DOLLAR .....(RESISTANCE?) PART 1



## MARKETWAVES (12 May 2005)

THE  PURPOSE  OF  THESES  CHARTS  ARE  TO  ILLUSTRATE  POSSIBLE  AREAS OF  RESISTANCE .

  STOCHASTICS  APPEAR  TO  BE  JUST ENTERING THE OVERSOLD AREA ...


----------



## MARKETWAVES (12 May 2005)

*us DOLLAR (RESISTANCE ) ? PART 2*

CAN THE  DOLLAR ,  BREAK  ABOVE  ALL  THIS   RESISTANCE ....  
     LOOKING  FORWARD ?


----------



## wayneL (12 May 2005)

*Re: us DOLLAR (RESISTANCE ) ? PART 2*

I would like to see your EW analysis on the USD....currencies seem to conform quite well to EW structure from what little I have looked at.

Cheers


----------



## RichKid (12 May 2005)

*Re: us DOLLAR (RESISTANCE ) ? PART 2*



			
				wayneL said:
			
		

> I would like to see your EW analysis on the USD....currencies seem to conform quite well to EW structure from what little I have looked at.
> 
> Cheers




MW,
I'd like to see more too- so I can guess where Gold is heading since it's looking boring short term, not as much fun as a real currency atm.
We may start up a TA forum soon so stay tuned, international markets will stay separate, Joe will keep everyone briefed. Nice to see more EW charts, especially ones with clear trends.


----------



## MARKETWAVES (13 May 2005)

*Re: us DOLLAR (RESISTANCE ) ? PART 2*

Hi,  I am MARKETWAVES....  Who is Joe that you are talking about ?
Is  he  the moderator or one of the moderators of this room...  well i'm not  familiar with that many people yet for i only joined 2 weeks ago.... and I am only really familiar with wayne ...

I am trying to prepare more on the us dollar elliot waves... there is resistance  but I am trying to find the best way to illustrate it.....

I just need a little time to create a new thread.... by the way do you look at  any of the commodity markets, say meats or lumber or cotton ?

I dont really care for individual stocks, but look at a few now and then....  and wiill look at the  ETF's ...  QQQ  and  diamonds.... I am an American and  from New York City and living in NYC....  not  from  Australia....  but I am  fascinated with your country...

Well, get back to me on the futures question, ok ...


----------



## MARKETWAVES (13 May 2005)

*MORE  ON  THE  US  DOLLAR ........(i UPDATES 5-12-05 )*

The US dollar is again starting to rally into a nasty resistance area and if you trade with or understand anything about stochastics... this thing is on a ceiling.

What makes this look so nasty to me is the fact that this is happening on the daily charts and the weekly charts at the same time.... the reason that I can see this is that I have met George Lane here in New York City... He is the creator of the stochastics oscillator... I met him at one of the many live free seminars here in the city.... Believe me, there's always a seminar here.... some one is always trying to sell software or some book about trading here....

Well personally I don't believe in any book or software because most of them don't know what they are doing and prey on human emotion....

Someone who really had a system that works and makes money would have no need to have seminars and webinars to sell tapes and charge you at the door because he would be making enough money to support a great lifestyle and therefore would teach freely.... knowing that their money comes from the marketplace....

I am one of these people that does this freely.... and that is probaly why I can see what's going on various market places.... that fact that I am willing to give this away, is where strongly I believe that is why I can interpret these things....

So enjoy these posts.... even if you don't fully understand them.... for they are truly unique....

Here's what I think is happening....


----------



## MARKETWAVES (13 May 2005)

*Re: MORE  ON  THE  US  DOLLAR ........(i UPDATES 5-12-05 )*

PAGE  2 .... OF  MORE ON  THE  US  DOLAR......


----------



## wayneL (13 May 2005)

*Re: MORE  ON  THE  US  DOLLAR ........(i UPDATES 5-12-05 )*



			
				MARKETWAVES said:
			
		

> Well personally I don't believe in any book or software because most of them don't know what they are doing and prey on human emotion....
> 
> Someone who really had a system that works and makes money would have no need to have seminars and webinars to sell tapes and charge you at the door because he would be making enough money to support a great lifestyle and therefore would teach freely.... knowing that their money comes from the marketplace....




....strongly agree



			
				MARKETWAVES said:
			
		

> So enjoy these posts.... even if you don't fully understand them.... for they are truly unique....




So you suffer from undue modesty, just like some of the rest of us here! hehehehe!

Cheers, nice charts!


----------



## mime (13 May 2005)

*Re: us DOLLAR .....( RESISTANCE ? )PART 1*

I would like to see the Aussie dollar drop to about $.70 US. I think it's a good balance for importers/exporters.


----------



## RichKid (13 May 2005)

*Re: us DOLLAR .....( RESISTANCE ? )PART 1*

MW,
love the hand drawn lines, nice style you have their identifying the major points of resistance/support. Time for me to get my multi coloured felt pens out!!


----------

